
Ask HN: What is your CS tutor salary? - typest
I’m wondering how much the best online tutors for CS&#x2F;software can make. Looking through Wyzant, I see people charging $200&#x2F;hour, with one Google engineer charging $500&#x2F;hour. If you have credentials from top companies and top schools, is several hundred dollars per hour realistic? How much time do you have to put in to get to this point? Do you tutor via a platform, or independently?<p>This seems like an amazing job to do remotely, or as a side hustle while in school, etc. I feel like there must be a catch I don’t see — what is it?
======
badpun
I wonder who is the client for a $500/hour tutoring. The only thing that comes
to mind is some kid of very rich parents, who would be served equally well by
a $25/h tutor, but just has money to burn. Other than that, assuming the
$500/h tutor is some principal eng. with unique knowledge and experience, I
could see his knowledge being worth that much in a short-term consulting deal,
but not for tutoring (a couple of conversations can set up back $5000, I don't
think engineers are willing to spend that much money on self-improvement with
no guaranteed returns).

------
el_dev_hell
The going rate for a student tutor at my university was between $20 and $30
per hour.

> I feel like there must be a catch I don’t see — what is it?

If you're worth several hundreds of dollars per hour as a tutor, you're
probably worth more actually developing software.

~~~
algaeontoast
Never underestimate the wealth of a rich and lazy CS undergrad's parents.

